# i bet you have never seen a horse like this!



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

She is thought to be a chimera, formed from two embryos blending to form a single individual (also why the rare brindle color occcurs). She could have started as a pair of twins, one solid, one spotted, now blended into one horse. 
Would you buy a foal out of her?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

she is uber cute but i dont know anything about confo but no i would not be one to buy a foal out of her just because of her color it would have to be more if she has the personality, drive,health and confo for what i want in a horse then the color or mother of the foal.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

valid points.
From what I have seen she has excellent conformations, is a sweetheart to be around, fantastic health, fun loving personality. 
She also has ApHC points in halter and yearling longeline.
Going to nationals and hopefully worlds as a 2 year old.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a cute girl, though she looks very pintaloosa-ish to me. I have to agree with BRA, it would really depend on whether or not I liked her conformation as to whether I would want one of her babies or not. I wouldn't breed specifically for color anyway. If whoever owns her wants to advertise her as a chimeric mare, then a DNA test should really be done to verify (though from my understanding, chimeric patterns are more of a fluke thing and will not be passed to offspring).


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! She is beautiful! I would love to have her!


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm reading more and more into her.. 
this is what her owner has to say...
_
"This filly is mine and I asked two experts about chimera....No chimera. They told me that their opinion is that my horse is genetically speaking a normal Appaloosa that, during development in the womb, ended up experiencing a series of random events during a critical stage in melanocyte development and migration that resulted in her having large areas of normal pigmentation, instead of being a leopard, which is what she appears to have been genetically programmed to be. Since this is a developmental error, and not something caused by a mutation, she should reproduce normally, and have foals that have more conventional Appaloosa-looking patterning. Yes, she will have normal foals...but that's what I thought when she was born ) As far as a color change...she has not changed color at all and she is a yearling now."_
She is still so interesting.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I get a headache just from looking at her. She is cute though. I just dont know what aspect of her coloring to focus on O_O


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

In a heart beat! I mean, I love her! and if she threw color like that, well. . . . Zowie!


----------



## NannonsWhiskey (Oct 14, 2010)

I def. would! LOVE< LOVE her colors! As long as everything else was as should be that! BEAUTIFUL girl you got there


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! She is awwwweeesome!


----------



## The Rocking U (Sep 16, 2010)

Not JUST for the color but the color and pattern would be contributing factors. I always thought chimeras were sterile like calico cats.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'd buy a foal from her, but I'd snatch her up in a heartbeat!


----------



## sorraiamustangs (Oct 8, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!! I really haven't seen a horse like that.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my! Talk about a horse that'll turn heads.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The Rocking U said:


> Not JUST for the color but the color and pattern would be contributing factors. I always thought chimeras were sterile like calico cats.


Calico cats aren't sterile.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> In a heart beat! I mean, I love her! and if she threw color like that, well. . . . Zowie!


Unfortunately for those who would like to see more like her, she won't throw that colour ever. She is genetically a leopard appy. Her markings are a result of environmental factors


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

_"Unfortunately for those who would like to see more like her, she won't throw that colour ever. She is genetically a leopard appy. Her markings are a result of environmental factors __"


_exactly. its a shame because she is gorgeous. And for sale for those who have $20,000 sitting in their pockets. I had pursued her in hopes to make her a broodmare but recently found out she has PSSM. A disease that has symptoms that could result in death, not fun! it is manageable but with any disease their is always a risk. It is unsure about how the disease is transferred as well so whose to say all her foals would not have it as well. Pretty to look at, but.. I'm staying away from this lil one. 
http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=783101#ixzz12Rd8eCkj​


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy crap, they want 20k for her? Is that just because of the coloring or is she a really stellar bred horse or something?

I don't know if I could justify dropping 20k on a horse with PSSM. 

She would be fun to ride in a costume class at the fun show this weekend though...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

She is pretty, but in all honestly doesn't knock my socks off. She is unusual, but not any flashier or prettier than conventional Appaloosa or pinto patterns in my opinion.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

the owner believes she can get 20,000 for her because yes of her coloring. haha. However, I did manage to talk her into half, but that's when she told me about the PSSM. so I passed. The other reason she believes she can get so much is because this filly is worldly known. She has blog followings in Russia and basically all over europe as well.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Not 20k, lol or 10k for that matter. Very stunning, though


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

She's very pretty, but not worth 10k, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

I just love her look. She is so adorable!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Do we know her registered name and her barn name? If not we should come up with something fantastic............


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

her registered name is Uniquely Destined, and her barn name is Unique. 
Kind of corny. :?
I think we should come up with ideas anyway


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Q. 

I would call her Q. That was just the first thing that came to mind and I think it fits the personality her face shows.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

hahaha i love it.

I would personally call her spot, made in spots for registered name.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Erm...has she been tested for any pinto patterns? :-| She's very unusual, but she just looks like a horse carrying both a pinto and an appaloosa gene. Many Appaloosa's sport pinto genes, a friend of ours has an Appaloosa stallion who's also blatantly sabino.

I would be looking at a genetic cause before assuming she's some sort of "freak" foal.

Appaloosa stud w/ sabino:









Pintaloosas:



















She's definitely unique, I just don't see why she's assuming it was a condition as opposed to a genetic color.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

She looks like she couldn't decide wether she wanted to be a paint or an appy, so she just decided to be both!!!

Awesome coloring. 

Macabre, I wish my instrutor's pintoloosa looked like those ones you posted. She is completely a solid bay except for a blondish-brown spot on her croup.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MM - I was reading on a different forum and they said she had been tested for pinto. She has none - she is just a leopard spot appy genetically. They think something in the uterine conditions caused her genes to not display the phenotype to match her genotype.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Not only that, but if it were pinto causing the white, you wouldn't see spots in it. If you look at pintaloosas, where the pinto markings are, there are no spots.

I absolutely LOVE her coloring, so neat  Sure wouldn't spend that much on her, especially now knowing she has PSSM, but I still love her coloring


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh ok, that's what I was wondering - I didn't mean she IS pinto, it would just be the first thing I'd be testing for. I know the Appaloosa pattern doesn't display within pinto markings, but do we really have enough pintaloosa's and knowledge of the appy complex to say that definitively?

Very neat - reminds me of the manchado horses, a pattern that's been deemed of an environmental cause as opposed to a genetic one.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

It's that we have enough knowledge of PINTO to say that definately. Pinto causes an absence of all color where it puts markings, so it would include an absense of appy marks.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>>> It's that we have enough knowledge of PINTO to say that definately. Pinto causes an absence of all color where it puts markings, so it would include an absense of appy marks. _​ 


Yes,^^^^^that. ^^^^^^^​ 
LP/appaloosa patterns need base color to act upon (by roaning it and/or segregating it into appaloosa spots) to be visible.​ 
Where pinto patterns have removed base color, there can be no appaloosa roaning or spotting.​ 
That's why with "true" pintaloosas-- horses with both LP/pattern, and one or more white producing pinto patterns-- the pinto white looks like it "slices through" the appaloosa patterning, leaving vacant white areas....the appaloosa patterning only happens on the base color the pinto leaves behind.​


----------



## taylormadeappys (Nov 6, 2010)

Rachael...how dare you use pictures of Unique in this way! You are using her image without my permission....along with private emails without my permission. And your ignorance of PSSM is ridiculous. I told you about Unique's PSSM up front...before any deal was finalized. I recent that you are incinuating that I was less than honest about Unique's PSSM. We only found out about Predestined's PSSM a few months ago and we have been very up front about it since. I have contacted as many Predestined foal owners as possible about the issue and how to handle it. And your comments about Unique not having TOP breeding is showing your ignorance about Appaloosa breeding. Predestined is the TOP producing son of Maids Dream!!! Don't ever refer to Unique as a poor little foal and what a waste again. She may have a disease but it is being responsibly handled and will lead a long, happy, useful life.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

taylormadeappys said:


> Rachael...how dare you use pictures of Unique in this way! You are using her image without my permission....along with private emails without my permission. And your ignorance of PSSM is ridiculous. I told you about Unique's PSSM up front...before any deal was finalized. I recent that you are incinuating that I was less than honest about Unique's PSSM. We only found out about Predestined's PSSM a few months ago and we have been very up front about it since. I have contacted as many Predestined foal owners as possible about the issue and how to handle it. And your comments about Unique not having TOP breeding is showing your ignorance about Appaloosa breeding. Predestined is the TOP producing son of Maids Dream!!! Don't ever refer to Unique as a poor little foal and what a waste again. She may have a disease but it is being responsibly handled and will lead a long, happy, useful life.


The OP did absolutely NOTHING to put this filly down - as an interested party in purchasing her, she is more then permitted to ask questions to other people before dropping the equivalent of a small car on her. If this filly is for sale, I assume these photos have been posted publically. She also has every right to share HER e-mails if they are not slanderous or libelous. I can't say the same thing for YOUR rant on thos forum.

Are you deranged in the head? You are basically now on a public forum hurling accusations at this person that everyone can see with their own eyes are NOT true.




> From what I have seen she has excellent conformations, is a sweetheart to be around, fantastic health, fun loving personality.
> She also has ApHC points in halter and yearling longeline.
> Going to nationals and hopefully worlds as a 2 year old.​






> exactly. its a shame because she is gorgeous. And for sale for those who have $20,000 sitting in their pockets. I had pursued her in hopes to make her a broodmare but recently found out she has PSSM. A disease that has symptoms that could result in death, not fun! it is manageable but with any disease their is always a risk. It is unsure about how the disease is transferred as well so whose to say all her foals would not have it as well. Pretty to look at, but.. I'm staying away from this lil one. ​






> the owner believes she can get 20,000 for her because yes of her coloring. haha. However, I did manage to talk her into half, but that's when she told me about the PSSM. so I passed. The other reason she believes she can get so much is because this filly is worldly known. She has blog followings in Russia and basically all over europe as well.​




Please, ENLIGHTEN us:

* Where did she say the filly has bad bloodlines?
* Where did she says anything UNTRUE about PSSM?
* Where did she say the "poor" filly was a "waste"?

Congrats, you may think you have the best stock around, but your attitude has just shown a LOT of people why to NEVER buy a horse from you.
​
​
​


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

The University of Minnesota has done a lot of research on PSSM. Certainly it is very well known in Appaloosas and several other breeds. The gene has been identified and owners can test for it. 

Well known to be genetic, and a very dominant disease, I imagine anyone breeding Appys or other breeds known to have it, (especially QHs) should test their animals before breeding. 

I imagine one or both of this filly's parents have the disease. Obviously the owner of this pretty girl, have been up-front about her condition and explained to prospective purchasers that she should never be bred.

Quality and colour wise, I like her very much, but for me personally, even though her condition is handleable, I wouldn't purchase a horse with a problem such as hers.

Lizzie


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

The Rocking U said:


> Not JUST for the color but the color and pattern would be contributing factors. I always thought chimeras were sterile like calico cats.


Calico's are not sterile. They are always female though. If you have calico cat that appears to be a male it means it is a he/she and then I don't think they can reproduce.


----------



## sillychooknut (Nov 29, 2010)

No, Chimeras are not sterile unless by some chance they were a blend of both genders (that could cause issues, but not necessarily. If all sex organs are from one gender you would still be fine.). 

I do not believe she is a chimera just by looks. If you look at the edges of the dark patches, they are rounded. It looks more like a LARGE bunch of smooshed together spots, rather than the brindled pattern normally seen on a Chimera. I have seen plenty of other Appaloosas with similar large patches of smoothed together spots that resembled just a solid area. It usually is not such a large area but there is nothing to say that it could not be. 

Best way to check for that would be to do DNA tests pulled from the different areas. Some from the spotted area, and some from the "solid" area.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> The University of Minnesota has done a lot of research on PSSM. Certainly it is very well known in Appaloosas and several other breeds. The gene has been identified and owners can test for it. 

Well known to be genetic, and a very dominant disease, I imagine anyone breeding Appys or other breeds known to have it, (especially QHs) should test their animals before breeding. 
_
According to research articles on PSSM type 1, there has been traceback to some specific AQHA stallions, but the names have not been released-- and they are apparently very old lines that are very well-distributed in the breed today. Thus any of the "stock breeds" (Quarter Horse, Paint, Appaloosa, and the color breeds like Buckskin, Palomino, Dun, etc.) which have Quarter Horse bloodlines could be considered "at risk".


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1612626 - UNIQUELY DESTINED

"Unique" is up on dreamhorse... tons of info on her color but interestingly enough the owner says NOTHING on there about the PSSM??? Imagine that.

And (like we will be at all surprised) according to Predestined's facebook page he is still up for stud and still a stallion but oddly enough there's no mention on there of him having PSSM either.....


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

wow how beautiful! your right, i've never seen a horse like this before!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1612626 - UNIQUELY DESTINED
> 
> "Unique" is up on dreamhorse... tons of info on her color but interestingly enough the owner says NOTHING on there about the PSSM??? Imagine that.
> 
> And (like we will be at all surprised) according to Predestined's facebook page he is still up for stud and still a stallion but oddly enough there's no mention on there of him having PSSM either.....


Gahh:roll::roll::roll::shock:

She will likely use this foal to _promote_ this stallion as people like to breed for crazy colors and and they will want their chance at a rare "$12,000" foal too:?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Gahh:roll::roll::roll::shock:
> 
> She will likely use this foal to _promote_ this stallion as people like to breed for crazy colors and and they will want their chance at a rare "$12,000" foal too:?


Not to be rude but if this filly has top conformation, great personality, shows well, top bloodlines, and if PSSM "isn't a big deal" like she's saying there's no reason this filly shouldn't have sold instantly....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> Not to be rude but if this filly has top conformation, great personality, shows well, top bloodlines, and if PSSM "isn't a big deal" like she's saying there's no reason this filly shouldn't have sold instantly....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh...im not saying the filly isnt worth that! I know little about appy breeding. I just dont think it is fair to not have her disease listed on her ad so potential buyers would know. I have been doing research on PSSM and apparently it can not bother the horse too much or become very severe...other than that I dont know what appy people would spend on her:wink: i certainly wouldnt spend $12000 on a diseased horse,but eh...someone might!

And yes...IMHO a stud with a proven disease should be gelded...not promoted.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

The filly is awfully cute and I am not making any cuts toward her or her bloodlines,etc....i think you misunderstood....


----------



## taylormadeappys (Nov 6, 2010)

Laura...in my experience, PSSM goes back to one of the Appaloosa's most famous stallions....if so, we will have thousands effected with PSSM. A friend of mine had her mare tested...not a Predestined offspring...another "cousin"....unexpectedly came back positive....oops...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

So shouldnt the horses known to have it not be used for breeding so the disease isnt passed on...?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> So shouldnt the horses known to have it not be used for breeding so the disease isnt passed on...?


Exactly! Just as in the case of Impressive, nobody said it's a bad bloodline they just recommend testing BEFORE breeding to ensure you are not passing HYPP on to more horses. If you have any breeding horse and bloodlines tell you it could possibly have a disease you get it tested and if it does in fact test positive REGARDLESS of whether it effects that horse, you cut it and ensure it is not used to breed.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, not more people in the horse world think that way. I would not spend $1,200 on a yearling filly with a potentially fatal disease, let alone $12,000 regardless of blood lines or coloring. But I can already see it, someone will buy her and, more than likely, start breeding her as soon as she's old enough just to see if she will throw the same unique color, regardless of her PSSM status.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I raised Yorkies for some time. When one of my females whelped a pup with a genetic liver problem....her breeding days were done immediately and she was retired to a pet home where she was very happy. Even though all of her other pups were absolutely adorable and perfect. Seems like common sense to not want to breed known sick animals or potentially sick animals! Jmo


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> I raised Yorkies for some time. When one of my females whelped a pup with a genetic liver problem....her breeding days were done immediately and she was retired to a pet home where she was very happy. Even though all of her other pups were absolutely adorable and perfect. Seems like common sense to not want to breed known sick animals or potentially sick animals! Jmo


Key words here "seems like common sense" all too often common sense isn't all that common.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1612626 - UNIQUELY DESTINED
> 
> "Unique" is up on dreamhorse... tons of info on her color but interestingly enough *the owner says NOTHING on there about the PSSM*??? Imagine that.
> 
> And (like we will be at all surprised) according to Predestined's facebook page he is still up for stud and still a stallion but oddly enough there's no mention on there of him having PSSM either.....


Bolding mine.

They must have edited the ad since you posted the link. 
This is copy and pasted from the ad:


> Unique has tested n/P1 for PSSM but has been non-symptomatic.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Just because a horse's PSSM status is not included in an advertisement, does not mean it is being hidden or anyone is being mislead. Its not necessarily wrong to consider an ad as just the "intro" -- once someone inquires, then the details are shared. From what the owner has posted here, as well as from what I know of her dealings with others, she is NOT hiding the PSSM whatsoever, but is telling anyone who inquires about the filly OR the stallion. Since the stallion was only recently tested, she said she has gone back and alerted owners of the stallion's get (even get sired prior to her being involved with the stallion) of the PSSM potential as well.

ETA-- I see the ad has been updated with the filly's test results.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> Laura...in my experience, PSSM goes back to one of the Appaloosa's most famous stallions....if so, we will have thousands effected with PSSM. A friend of mine had her mare tested...not a Predestined offspring...another "cousin"....unexpectedly came back positive....oops..._ 
Yes, I am sure that PSSM could go back to this particular stallion-- he has a fair amount of AQHA lines behind his pedigree as well, right?

My response was to clarify-- a previous post-er said PSSM was especially well known in Appaloosas, which is not really accurate. The research on PSSM1 all points to a QH origin, and becuase Appaloosas (and Paints and etc.) often have QH lines, PSSM1 is also found in these other breeds. Just our bad luck that a currently popular Appaloosa bloodline could be affected.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Bolding mine.
> 
> They must have edited the ad since you posted the link.
> This is copy and pasted from the ad:
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


Lol imagine that. I post it on here, the owner makes a post after me and then the ad is changed.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> Lol imagine that. I post it on here, the owner makes a post after me and then the ad is changed. 
_
I notice you stand a Paint stallion to the public. I don't see any mention of PSSM test results on your website-- Have you had him tested?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Eastowest said:


> _>>>> Lol imagine that. I post it on here, the owner makes a post after me and then the ad is changed.
> _
> I notice you stand a Paint stallion to the public. I don't see any mention of PSSM test results on your website-- Have you had him tested?


yes at the same time he was tested for hypp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sianrox4life (Nov 29, 2010)

she is GORGEOUS  i own a national champion paint gelding and if he was a stallion i think i would breed to her if she has nice movement conformation ect...:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> Lol imagine that. I post it on here, the owner makes a post after me and then the ad is changed.


I have no dog in this fight. And I agree the breeders first post here does show them in a good light. But come on...... How is it bad that they actually did edit the advertisement to include the information that they missed?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have no dog in this fight. And I agree the breeders first post here does show them in a good light. But come on...... How is it bad that they actually did edit the advertisement to include the information that they missed?


I'm not saying it is bad that they edited the ad, I think it's great that they did. I'm just not a fan of the fact that they didn't have it in their originally. This is not a cheap horse and why waste other peoples time as well as your own if they are looking at this horse for a breeding mare eventually and you are aware she won't be able to be used for that.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The thing is though, was the add put up _before_ the test results were back? If so I don't really have a problem with it since they were/are telling prospective buyers about it.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

That's an awful lot of money for an untrained, unproven horse that potentially can't be bred.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Poco1220 said:


> I'm not saying it is bad that they edited the ad, I think it's great that they did. I'm just not a fan of the fact that they didn't have it in their originally. This is not a cheap horse and why waste other peoples time as well as your own if they are looking at this horse for a breeding mare eventually and you are aware she won't be able to be used for that.


I don't know, I think you might have the give the owner the benefit of the doubt. If she recently had the horses come back positive she may not have thought to go back and edit the ad. She is clearly upfront about the information if it was included in the email sent to the OP. Not everyone is going to ad potential genetic factors onto the horses sale page, I mean, plenty of stallions don't have their HYPP status up on their pages. 

Also, her potential/trained skill do not include broodmare, so we cannot be sure that if someone emailed the owner looking for one she would not reply by telling them that this horse would not be suitable.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

I know one of the jumper barns has a gelding like that named bugsey. Horses For Sale, Hunter Jumper, Horses, Dressage, For Sale, Dreamland Farms, Sale Barn, Horse Layups, Retirements

Prettyyyyyyy much awesome!!! i kinda want one lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*tilts head* Bugsy isn't like the horse posted in the op... Not in the least. Bugsy is a tobiano where as the filly being discussed is a purebred appaloosa who has tested negative for the tobiano gene.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow! Adorable!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Umm... lol i mean the color not that actual breed. Cause bugsy has the spots with the tobiano


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

or the genes just the color!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Bandera said:


> Umm... lol i mean the color not that actual breed. Cause bugsy has the spots with the tobiano


Nowhere near the same. He's a classic tobiano with "cat tracks", often an indication they are homozygous for tobiano. The filly posted is NOT tobiano.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

okay well they looked the same sorry lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

she is very beautiful


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

wow she looks like half Knapstrup


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

wow thats a beautiful horse i wish i had a foal like that***


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

yes i defintly would she is adorable and i love her patterning


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

i would, i would love a horse with that coloring, she is very beautiful!!!


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

She is definitely unique lol. I think she is lovely. I think she looks to have a nice pretty head on her and nice body. The color is just a plus! I hope someone gets her and makes her a winner. She seems very sweet! I also find that to be too much money though!! She has her for sale on their facebook and dreamhorse as "reduced". They are asking $12,000 for her now..... which is still much. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/TAYLOR-MADE-APPALOOSAS-Huntley-Montana/254231221917?v=wall

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1612626


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Holy Cow 12,000 for a foal! Wow, she is beautiful and has great marking I just wouldn't ever pay that much. And I can't believe she has a dorsal stripe! You can see it on the last picture, but only on the dark parts of her markings. That is so... funny. I have never seen a horse marked like that definitely unique.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I was watching Heartland and saw a foal that I thought looked a little like this one. I don't know if he is really colored like that because he is on TV....
YouTube - Step by Step - Heartland - S02E18 - part 4

Go to 8:40ish. He is also at the end of Part 5.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I was watching Heartland and saw a foal that I thought looked a little like this one. I don't know if he is really colored like that because he is on TV....
> YouTube - Step by Step - Heartland - S02E18 - part 4
> 
> Go to 8:40ish. He is also at the end of Part 5.


Looks pretty similar. Hmmm.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I didn't know they made heartland into a tv show! I read all the books!
Sorry that was off topic, but I just had to comment on that.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, there are four seasons so far and a Christmas movie. I spent four days just catching up on it all. It's not completely like the book but it's a good show.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, Ty is pretty different. A bad boy, he was the sweetest one in the whole books. lol But they just had to change that for the show probably.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh he turns out to be a sweetie : )


----------

